# Skinemax no more... ?



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Apparently originally from NY Post:

HBO Has Something New in Mind for Cinemax
(Hint: It Wants to Shed Its 'Skinemax' Nickname)

Quick summary: more towards shoot-em-up's and action, much less soft-core stuff



"TV Week" said:


> One signal of the shift came in the recent announcement that it's creating its first-ever primetime series, "Strike Back," an action series about U.S. secret agents and a British military unit fighting terrorists, the story notes....


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That would be sad.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> That would be sad.


There still would be (S)HOTime. :lol:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_more towards shoot-em-up's and action, much less soft-core stuff_

Exactly the opposite of where TV should be going.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have to guess that with the internet, this channel just doesn't need to have that sort of programming.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds good to me. More scripted TV series. The original NY Post article says:


> What was not announced was that Cinemax has completed a deal to make a TV series based on "The Transporter" movies -- with the film's original star, Jason Statham -- and was deep in talks with at least three other big-name movie producers to create original action series, according to sources....
> 
> To keep costs down, HBO is either producing its new slate with partners -- the cost of making "Strike Back" is being split with the British pay-channel Sky TV, which, like The Post, is owned by News Corp. -- or by just paying for US rights alone for new series....


Now, of course, I'll probably lose my Cinemax-for-a-penny with Dish.:sure:


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I think this day in the internet age know would no longer need the DRY HUMP channel version of pron flicks.

With all the unrehersed stuff on the internet I'm really surprized that PRON can demand any Dollar amount the more you see of it the less of demand there is for it.

Proving once again censorship is the real money maker just like substance banning is.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It's an historically sad event.. many people got their first exposure to adult material from Skinemax.

It will also be a sad event for many adult industry stars.

One of the "banes" of the adult industry, particularly for the women, is that the "holier than thou" Hollywood refuses to recognize the adult industry and as such denies performers the opportunity to get "SAG" cards.

The "B" movie industry used to be made up of so called "legit" actresses.. the era of the Shannon Tweed/Shannon Whirry/Kim Dawson/Kim Yates/ Kira Reed.... etc... All of which are now long gone.

These legit actresses made these fake adult films with contracts that specified the how and what parts of their bodies could be touched.

Then some very smart ladies in the adult industry figured out they could make these movies, make them look a lot more realistic because they weren't concerned with the how and what could be touched and get their SAG cards in the process.

Thus the era of the "new" Skinemax was born and it stars were frequently also the producers and owners. These films were wildly successful at first but then they too succumbed to the proliferation of free online pron. 

Time marches on... and this "rebranding" probably makes a lot of sense.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me!! my wife hates cinimax the way it is now!,If they switch to ACTION flicks i will sign up for that and drop HBO!


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

oops! just read the NY post story and it says they''ll still show skinflix late night!!,and that the action programs will have some sex!,I think skinimax is trying to trick us!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Still, probably the beginning of the transition to something else.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What? No more Marilyn Chambers?


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a bit torn. On the one hand, am glad to hear Cinemax is pursuing some originally programming. On the other hand, wished they would retain their "soft core" footprint.


----------

